# California Dreamin



## TinysMom (Apr 6, 2008)

Well, I think I might have had a blog for George & Gracie - but I'm not sure....so...I guess I'll just start a blog now.

First of all - I'm finding myself with a new soapbox....being "Californian Rabbits: Not just for meat pens anymore!" I'm in shock as I'm learning to love this breed - maybe not as much as Flemmies or lionheads - but still yet.

So here is the backstory...

I got George & Gracie from the feedstore on Friday, Feb. 16th, 2007 (hard to believe it has been over a year). At that time - an old guy (who I adored) was running the feed store. Unfortunately - he grew up during the depression and still looked at rabbits like George and Gracie as "livestock" and had raised meat rabbits during his childhood so the family could eat. At times we talked about the difference in the attitude towards rabbits 70 years ago - and now - and how they're not looked at as "livestock" anymore. 

By the way - he retired last April I think (I forget when) and this new couple bought out the store and moved it and they're awesome....closer to my attitude than his. (I still adore that older guy though - he treated Art & I wonderfully and I always loved talking to him - I still get hugs whenever I run into him in a store in town).

You can read about George and Gracie here...

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=18945&forum_id=6

As many of you may know from my "Just call me sucker" thread here:

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=34754&forum_id=1

yesterday I adopted another Californian girl. I haven't yet named her - I called her Cali for a bit - but I'm about to call her "liar and cheat" or something like that. I don't like the name Poppy for her - I kinda like the name Lolita but I don't like the meaning of that name.

But let me explain the "liar and cheat" part.

Last night after I fed her (she'd had hay in her pen all afternoon) - I could tell whenever she'd go to eat. She's sorta snort, grumble, groan and roar...or something...I don't know. But she'd eat about a mouthful...maybe two...go lay down....wait 15 minutes till I was busy on the computer again - and off she'd go eating....once again - only a mouthful or so.

I swear she was trying to test my patience.

I ignored her. Ok - the first couple of times I laughed at her. Then I started groaning- quietly.

I come in today and her food bowl is tipped upside down...and where she'd knocked her food out - is empty.

I looked at her as she looked at that and then looked at me and sort of gave me pretty girl eyes. I said, "I'm sorry but you're not getting any more food till suppertime."

She went over and moved her bowl around. I said, "You can have food at suppertime."

She thumped at me.

About an hour or so later - Robin came in and we were talking. She asked me how the new gal was - I told her about the noises, the interaction, etc.

So she goes over - sets her bowl upright. The doe is watching Robin with interested eyes. Robin grabs a small handful of food out of Zeus' bowl and stands back.

What does the doe do? Does she grunt/growl/snort and growl?

No...she ever so daintily goes over to the food bowl...grab a mouthful....and eat quietly.

Then she raises her eyes up towards Robin as if to say, "You don't really think I'd act the way that woman said...do you?".....and she goes back to DAINTILY eating her food....QUIETLY.

:banghead

I'd give up - but then she wins!

So....for my Cali blog - I introduce....

George:

(Trying to cheer up a friend here)












Gracie:











and she who has no name (YET):


----------



## Alexah (Apr 6, 2008)

I like the title of your thread, but to be honest, I'm not a huge fan of the song either .

I tend to forget about the blogs, but I'm going to try really hard to stay on track with your blog and a couple of others. Maybe I'll even work on my own. Who knows.

I've not had the most positive of experiences with Californians. But, I've been looking at pictures of your trio and I have got to say they've stolen my heart. I'm really interested in seeing and hearing more about George, Gracie, and little Miss no-name. And, so far, I'm loving reading about her personality - and what a BIG one she has!

Congratulations to you, George, Gracie, and your new "liar and cheat!"


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm looking at this site for rabbit names:

http://www.pet-rabbit-care-information.com/unique-pet-names.htm

So many to pick from....


----------



## Alexah (Apr 6, 2008)

OMG...I'm SO addicted to that name website now. Thanks for posting it. I'm looking at it now too as I may have something in the works rabbit-wise (this was pre-Lennox, so I'm torn at the moment) but I'll gladly add some names I like for you to think about too.

I love naming bunnies, animals, people, inanimate objects...and anything else !


----------



## Alexah (Apr 6, 2008)

These are some names I was thinking of for your new cutie-girl:

-- Gemma (going with the "G" name thing you've got with George and Gracie)
-- Lola (goes with the Lolita you were thinking of, but not so quite...well you know)
-- Serena (because her life will be "serene" and safe from now on)
-- Faith (kind of goes with the Hope thing)
-- Marlowe (I just like the name - I think it's cute and unusual)
-- Charity (you showed her charity by adopting her)
-- Willow (it's cute)
-- Ava (I think it's a pretty name)
-- Arlyn (again, I think it's cute)
-- Sally (I don't know why- she looks like a Sally to me)

Hope some of these help!


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 7, 2008)

I've NAMED her....

I decided to go with the theme of "G" since I have George and Gracie...

Her name is of Hebrew origin and means "Heroine of God" (ha...I'm beginning to think she was sent from Hades to make me think I'm going crazy:shock....and it is...



[align=center]*GABRIELLE

*[align=left]I'm actually going to call her "Gabby" for short.

So I now have George and Gracie and Gabby....

Works for me.

:biggrin2:
[/align][/align]


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 7, 2008)

I forgot to add this in my last post...

The gal at the feed store - who is one of my favorite people there....

....is named 


GABBY!

She is the one who showed me the rabbit and stood with me when I checked her, etc.


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm so happy about Gabby. I was telling Zin she was the Cali from hell 'cause I told Robin about her talking and stuff and when Robin fed her - she acted so dainty and quiet..

Well - Art came in to see me before heading to work this morning and he stopped to see her and said, "so you talk to people?" and she started talking away at him....

He was like, "Wow...she IS a talker.."

So now I don't look like I'm crazy when I say she talks!


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 7, 2008)

I love this Californian trio - I am so pleased you saved them 

Lol, Gabby knows just how to pull your strings, doesn't she? Oh, and where I lived in the UK, being 'gabby' meant you were always talking, so I think the name suits her perfectly 

Jan


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 7, 2008)

Queen Gabby on her throne today...








Today is cage cleaning day for the office and it hasn't been done yet - the throne really needs a good cleaning!


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 7, 2008)

I fell in love with Cali's when you got George and Gracie last year. Not sure if you recall me asking about them alot when you did. I was showing Rob and told him I would like to get one at some point. He said that they are pretty and we should at some point in the future. :biggrin2:


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 8, 2008)

I just love George . He is the one who made me totally love Cali's. I also love a very special bunny named "Wiley" at BHRR because he looks so much like George.


----------



## TinysMom (May 29, 2008)

Well - today Gabby got overheated and got moved to the bedroom for some time to cool down....I decided to move Gracie into the bedroom also since she is a bigger (aka fatter) girl....and of course I couldn't resist pictures.

For those who don't know - the central a/c went out on our house this last weekend and we've been trying to make it with just fans. Thanks to the help of friends on the forum I've been able to put a window a/c in our bedroom (for New Hope's sake largely - but I love it too) and in the rabbitry - and finally today in the office where the Californians are (along with lionheads and my Nethie Tio). 

So...she won't be in distress any more (I hope).


Gabby





Gabby





Gabby





Gabby & Gracie





Gabby & Gracie





Gabby & Gracie





Gabby sitting up & Gracie lying down





Gabby & Gracie





Gabby





Gabby & Gracie





Gabby & Gracie





"I can see your butt from here...."











Gracie





Gabby (back) & Gracie (front)





Gracie had what my daughter calls "flea dirt" on her and we washed it off (along w/ treating her for fleas) so if she looks dirty on one side of her face or on the top - that is why. 

I haven't shared this yet - but we may be having baby Calis....a week ago tomorrow I came into the office and sat down without really looking around - then I heard Gracie growling.

She'd literally knocked out one of the NIC panels into George's cage (mind you - it had been there firm for a year)....and he was in her cage. He looked clueless (like what did I do wrong NOW?) and she was chinning everything.

She broken down the barrier somewhere between 2 am and 9 am.....

I hope she's not pregnant....but if she is....oh well....we'll have to deal with it.


----------



## juliew19673 (Jun 6, 2008)

So any idea if Gracie is w/child(s) yet? Californians are So cute I'd love to see their lil buns ..


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 6, 2008)

I'm absolutely horrible at palpating....but Miss Gracie does indeed appear to be pregnant.

I think George is beaming (I fussed at Gracie because she's been there for months and not knocked out the NIC panel (which is now much more securely attached).

So in a little over two weeks - I may have baby Calis....watch Gracie have a huge litter of 8 or 10 or something (she's really noticeably bigger).

ARG!!!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 9, 2008)

Hows the Cali brigade doing?


----------



## juliew19673 (Jun 9, 2008)

Ohhh I can't wait!!!!! Baby Cali's.. Yay!!!


----------



## undergunfire (Jun 13, 2008)

I'd so die to have one of George's babies! I love Georgie!


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 13, 2008)

I need to get a photo of Gracie sometime next week. I was sort of joking - but its kinda true - when she sits up - she looks like a bowling ball with legs and a head. She's not quite that big - but she is noticeably bigger to me.

Today is day 21 I think...I'll have to go back and check. Have I mentioned I hate waiting???


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jun 14, 2008)

Ooh I'm excited for you and Grace! Has she ever had babies before!? Also, is she and George purebred or papered at all? That'd be awesome if you could sell the babies as show quality bunnies! I would love to have one of them....but I can't....I will in the future though! 

I can't wait until she has them! And def. get that pic of her "bowling ball" self, hehe. 

Emily


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 20, 2008)

For all of you fans of Californians.....here we go...I know there are a ton of pictures - I may do a slideshow and remove a few of these...but here goes...










































































































































Video to come soon....


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 20, 2008)




----------

